# Identification devenue impossible sur internet



## Alain2 (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

(iMac, OS X 10.6.2)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai un problème d'identification sur le site d'orange qui héberge ma boîte mail. Internet et TOUT ce qui y est associé fonctionne parfaitement, SAUF le processus d'identification.
Je pensais que cela venait d'Orange, mais l'identification fonctione très bien avec mon MacBook Pro. Les connexions se font par cable ethernet relié par un switck D-link à une Livebox Mini.

Quand je vais sur la page d'accueil d'Orange (avec Safari), je clique sur "Identifie-vous", et j'obtiens une page VIDE, avec ceci dans la barre d'adresses :

http://id.orange.fr/common/html/incident-service-500.html#AL1

A priori, ce serait un incident dû au serveur, mais cette identification, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, fonctionne toujours sans problème avec le MacBook Pro, et fonctionnait parfaitement il y a encore quelques jours. 

J'ai installé Firefox pour voir, le problème est le même avec ce navigateur.

Si quelqu'un avait une petite idée
Merci d'avance.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Alain2 (16 Septembre 2011)

Solution trouvée :
j'ai cliqué sur l'icône représentant une tour, en haut à droite de l'écran. puis sur la ligne NetBarrier X5, et dans le menu déroulant j'ai décoché "Infos HTTP". Et maintenant ça fonctionne.
Mais je ne comprends pas comment cette ligne a pu être cochée, car je n'y suis jamais allé
Alain


----------



## subsole (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors, tout va pour le mieux. 
Tu devrais faire la MàJ 10.6.8, parce que 10.6.2 c'est la préhistoire ça peu mener à des incompatibilités, il y a aussi des failles de sécurité, etc.
Et aussi, mettre à jour les applications, ainsi que les codecs et plug-ins.
Faire aussi un peu de maintenance basique , comme réparer les autorisations, lancer les scripts, etc.


----------

